# Property damage report form?



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone have an example of there property damage form they would use with insurance companies to submit a statement?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More info please. Did you hit something?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nothing hit but the loader was stacking snow when the bucket caught a frozen pile frozen on to a tension line placing pressure on the tension line snapping the top off the telephone pole pretty much off. The loader was 1 ft away from the line, pictures were taking to document. Insurance company was notified and I want to submit a statement.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You should of done it when you made the claim. Just write a letter.That's going to cost you.Who knows. might even fine for working to close to power lines without calling underground services.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

No claim is made yet. Just notifying them and want to submit a writing report.

A fine? the pole is directly on the edge of the parking lot, and the parking lot already lost 1ft do to snow accumulation and cannot afford to lose anymore. What the distance you need to stay from them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If its like digging underground its something like 3 feet. Did you call your local agent or the main office to file a notice.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

everything has been fixed, no bill has been rendered yet. As mentioned there was no digging around lines or pole, just clearing snow adjacent to the pole on the parking lot and clipped a strong piece of ice and snow

Just wanted to see if there's an official form contractors use


----------

